# Pioneer Elite SC-37 A/V Receiver Review: Discussion Thread



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/pioneer37review.jpg[/img]
*Pioneer Elite SC-37 A/V Receiver Review: Discussion Thread*

*For the Full Review: Click Here!*

*Summary*: The SC-37 is a monolithic A/V receiver with more features than even the geekiest enthusiast (myself) could fully appreciate. It's quite likely that many buyers will never use 50% of what the unit comes with, but that may be entirely irrelevant given one critical factor: performance. The SC-37 is a top-end receiver with beefy ICEpower amps, Marvell video processing and an extremely capable room correction system (MCACC) that ultimately does what every good receiver should: enhance the home theater experience. The SC-37 is by far the best sounding integrated AVR that I have had the pleasure of listening to, and includes enough raw power to make even the hardiest rock band dropout quail. HDMI handshake speed, video performance, and overall ease of use is incredible, and Pioneer has topped that off with what I believe to be the most useful new feature I've ever seen in an AVR: the on-remote screen. 

In a receiver that has an MSRP of $2200.00 it is entirely fair to expect a lot, and in the top range receiver market Pioneer faces stiff competition from Onkyo, Denon, Yamaha and Marantz. If Pioneer had chosen to include 9.2 channel output on the SC-37 it would be without doubt the most solid and full-featured A/V receiver offering in this market segment. While this does require me to remove a single half point from the feature rating of this receiver, I do not see myself (nor anyone I currently know) using 9 channel surround sound anytime soon. With the measured output power listed in my addendum below, the SC-37 has proven to be the ultimate A/V receiver choice for those who want lots of clean power and a killer feature set as well. While in many ways the SC-37 is an improved SC-27 with 3D capability, that is not a criticism. Pioneer has taken what was one of the top receivers of the last generation and improved upon it. While they may not have added as many bells and whistles as competitors, I believe that the quality of the unit speaks for itself. In the near future I will be upgrading my review system and at that time, will need a receiver in this price range. As of this moment, the Pioneer SC-37 is the front runner in my list. If you are in the market for a receiver in this price range, you owe it to yourself to listen to (and see) what the Pioneer Elite SC-37 has to offer.

*For the Full Review: Click Here!*


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice review Dave, I have a question how was the MCACC in the low region? as I understand it MCACC doesn't do any correction below 63Hz and is it something you can do manually?


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

You're correct. It didn't perform any correction down low that I could detect. My in room response below 100Hz is fairly even other than a hump at 65 Hz so my sub integration was more related to setting crossover and playing with phase/distance. You will definitely still benefit from a sub eq of some sort like a BFD or SVS AS-EQ1. MCACC does a great job for everything else, though I can't compare it to the new iteration of Audyssey.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Excellent review Dave :T Pioneer are now making some excellent receivers and it is good to see they are using ICE power amps which means you do not need to worry about over heating when placed in a closed cabinet, as they run very cool compared to the typical A/B power amps lddude:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I so have to replace my SC05!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Good review Dave. Those Pioneer units sure are sharp looking.:T


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice review Dave
And a quite impressive piece of equipment, and I would have to agree with you, the addition of 2 more channels and one more sub out would have made this a killer receiver.
We hope to see more and more equipment reviews.
Good Day to You all.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm disappointed to see that even with a new generation of audio amplifiers, Pioneer still limits the amplifier to a minimum of 6 Ohms load impedance. I had to Craig's-list my old Pioneer AVR because it couldn't drive 8-Ohm-rated speakers that had an impedance dip to 3.2 Ohms at the woofer-midrange crossover point. While I don't know how the new style amps would fare, I don't buy amplifiers that aren't rated to one-half the impedance of the speakers I plan to drive.


----------



## ScottyRyan (Nov 18, 2010)

Great review for what looks to be a very nice AVR. As for your comments on modern Trance music, they are spot on. Some of the most uplifting and easy to listen to music out there. :clap:


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

I have revised the review with some very interesting power output figures from the recent issue of HomeTheater Magazine for the Onkyo TX-NR5008. As you can see, given the poor power output offered by competitors in the bracket I have revised my scoring for this receiver.


----------



## Alanbern (Feb 7, 2011)

Great review thanks, Dave. :clap: I was particularly interested in your detailed music testing. 

What settings did you use to listen to the music? Stereo (2 speakers) or maybe ext.stereo (5.1) or other processing options?:help:

I have recently bought this amp (called sc-lx83 here in England) along with Pioneers latest Blu Ray player ( bdp lx54) and Monitor Audio Apex 5.1 speaker package. I'm trying to get to know how to use this new monster system, it's my first home theatre system.

Thanks, 
Alan


----------



## tweb321 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for an excellent review. I just purchased the pioneer sc-27 and this review made me even more excited. 

A quick question though, is the RF dongle sold separately and is it available for the 27?


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Alanbern said:


> Great review thanks, Dave. :clap: I was particularly interested in your detailed music testing.
> 
> What settings did you use to listen to the music? Stereo (2 speakers) or maybe ext.stereo (5.1) or other processing options?:help:
> 
> ...


Hi Alan,

Thanks for your kind remarks. I tried several options but found that I generally enjoyed the stereo or THX modes the most for music listening. I believe there was a wide mode that sounded very good.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

tweb321 said:


> Thanks for an excellent review. I just purchased the pioneer sc-27 and this review made me even more excited.
> 
> A quick question though, is the RF dongle sold separately and is it available for the 27?


Hi tweb,

The RF dongle is not available separately that I am aware of. If you'd like I can contact the fine people at Pioneer to get more information.


----------



## Alanbern (Feb 7, 2011)

Dave Upton said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> 
> Thanks for your kind remarks. I tried several options but found that I generally enjoyed the stereo or THX modes the most for music listening. I believe there was a wide mode that sounded very good.



Hi Dave,

Thanks for your quick reply! I am experimenting with the various modes for music and generally liking the Ext.Stereo which uses all 5.1 speakers, without too much other processing. I am also using a fairly 'flat' MCACC setting, as the listening position for music is different than movies. I have small surrounds, so just using 2 of them in pure stereo seems a waste. The are so many settings to try out, including alll the Audio Parameters! I have been playing with it for days!

This is a great receiver also in movie mode. I am especially impressed with the clarity of dialogue in movies through the MA Apexes.

Alan.

Keep up the good work at the forums...it's a great resource for us beginners.


----------



## SteveG (Feb 25, 2011)

:dontknow:
I am a noob who is moments from buying this monster on Amazon. I currently own a set of Klipsch Synergy 5.1. I have a question about the 10' Sub in so far as HOW DO I CONNECT IT TO THE ELITE? The manual for the sub refers me to an LFE connection OR a L/R pre-out. However the manual/graphic for the SC-37 isn't jiving with the Sub's directions. Do I just buy a single woofer cable, and if so, what's my universal out on the ELITE? Thanks for any help in regards.

steve.

p.s. sorry if I've posted this in wrong thread/forum.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

SteveG said:


> :dontknow:
> I am a noob who is moments from buying this monster on Amazon. I currently own a set of Klipsch Synergy 5.1. I have a question about the 10' Sub in so far as HOW DO I CONNECT IT TO THE ELITE? The manual for the sub refers me to an LFE connection OR a L/R pre-out. However the manual/graphic for the SC-37 isn't jiving with the Sub's directions. Do I just buy a single woofer cable, and if so, what's my universal out on the ELITE? Thanks for any help in regards.
> 
> steve.
> ...


You will use the SUBWOOFER PRE OUT connection from the receiver to the LFE connection on the subwoofer with a single 75 ohm RCA cable.

Although if I were you I'd get a receiver at half the price of this one and upgrade your subwoofer. Just a thought.


----------



## SteveG (Feb 25, 2011)

vann_d said:


> You will use the SUBWOOFER PRE OUT connection from the receiver to the LFE connection on the subwoofer with a single 75 ohm RCA cable.
> 
> Although if I were you I'd get a receiver at half the price of this one and upgrade your subwoofer. Just a thought.



I am leaning toward the SC-35 now as I don't need THX plus for my apartment. I've always liked the Pioneer brand. I just want the best sound I can get. Still using the pioneer 'theater in a box' i bought a decade ago. I was looking to get a little spendy on the rcvr. The VSX models look good and ARE half the price, but less wattage per channel. Any suggestions?


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

SteveG said:


> I am leaning toward the SC-35 now as I don't need THX plus for my apartment. I've always liked the Pioneer brand. I just want the best sound I can get. Still using the pioneer 'theater in a box' i bought a decade ago. I was looking to get a little spendy on the rcvr. The VSX models look good and ARE half the price, but less wattage per channel. Any suggestions?


You should start a new thread asking for help...


----------



## SteveG (Feb 25, 2011)

Have restarted this thread on your advice. it's in the home theater/AV forum. thnx.


----------

